# 14 ponies stolen - Leicester



## Fleur100 (13 January 2010)

This posting has come through from Horsewatch

14 ponies in total have been taken from back of our house, field running between railway and canal, ellis farm, kilby bridge leicestershire, please pass the word around


black sec A elderly, very fluffy coat, large white star

rotherwood section B mare 12.3hh chocolate  liver chestnut with blaze extending over nostils, 2 white back socks, quite fine more riding pony type

my sons 12hh 10 years chestnut sec a gelding, very chunky large blaze and 2 long back stockings

13.2hh chestnut section b gelding blaze and 2 whites on his hind legs

12.2hh liver chestnut section B mare, quite fine 3 small whites

12.2hh telynau grey/roan section B mare dark mane and tail

11.2hh section A mare quite a pink face around her eye and nose on her near side

12.3hh palomino section B 3 year old large wedged shaped blaze (more like a huge star)

12hh section A chestnut mare blaze large white patch on her near fore knee

11hh yearling dark grey small blaze 

11hh grey section A 2 year old

4 year old section A mare Abbeybells bred, pretty head 

section B chestnut 12hh very striking blaze, looks like a lightening strike


Sorry if any of this is not making sense I am very shook up


Taken between 8ish last night 2pm today
from Kilby bridge, wigston, leicestershire

please ring 01162570176


----------



## firefoxgirl (13 January 2010)

That is terrible, how did no one see 14 horses being stolen? 14 wow, that must have taken sometime all stolen from the same place, gosh,all you owners must be going through hell. It must have been some major planned operation by the thieves. It's similar but not on such a scale, to the recent theft we had here in Lancs, 6 cobs stolen, luckily they have been recovered.

I do hope you all the luck in the world. If you can pm me any photos, i will put them all over facebook and horsey circles and anywhere else i can put them,I feel for you, so sorry x


----------



## Tinseltoes (13 January 2010)

Could it be they just escaped?


----------



## CorvusCorax (13 January 2010)

^^^^ This, how on earth were they all moved at once?
Not slagging, just asking


----------



## Fleur100 (13 January 2010)

[ QUOTE ]
Could it be they just escaped? 

[/ QUOTE ]

It would be nice to think they had just escaped but I suspect not and certainly the police are treating it as a case of theft.


----------



## itsme123 (13 January 2010)

Frightening.... 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Am thinking of getting microchipping alongside the ponies freezemarking. 

You'd be suprised how many ponies can be herded onto a lorry. We get gentlemen having 'sales' in the park next door and on the last one on NYE one had three cobs and two shetties in a (not very long) livestock trailer. 

I do pray these ponies turn up.


----------



## Waterborn (13 January 2010)

This is terrible! Were the ponies chipped?


----------



## Tinseltoes (13 January 2010)

Hope they were chipped/


----------



## itsme123 (13 January 2010)

I doubt OP would know that, if you look at her post it's a foward from horsewatch, not her ponies. 

For anyone who is in the county but not heard of the area (I hadnt!) it's just south of Leicester... Fleckney / Wigston area.


----------



## d4nny (13 January 2010)

Hi Charlie
Did you see the shetlands at all? Both my miniatures were stolen on 29/12/09.
Thanks
Daniel


----------



## itsme123 (13 January 2010)

where from??


----------



## Cuffey (13 January 2010)

-Charlie- you may have vital info--if informal sales are being held nearby
Please tell police what you have seen and when


----------



## itsme123 (13 January 2010)

eh? the police know. Its in the middle of a housing estate! hardly private, and the police were there within the hour moving them on. Besides, back to the OP.....


----------



## Fleur100 (14 January 2010)

Good news, just heard...

Welsh ponies found ! The fence had been cut ? 
Northants horsewatch .


----------



## MurphysMinder (14 January 2010)

Great news that they have been found.  So had the fence been cut and they got out or had they been taken?


----------



## bex1984 (14 January 2010)

From what I heard they escaped and went walkies, and were found 2 fields away.


----------



## bex1984 (14 January 2010)

just double checked...sounds like they escaped and walked over the frozen canal and down the towpath and ended up, as said above, 2 fields away!


----------



## ISHmad (14 January 2010)

Thank goodness they have all been found safe and sound.  Shuddering at the thought of them walking over the frozen canal after the poor pony who died in Ireland.  The owners must be so relieved.

What kind of barsteward cuts a hole in the fence like that?


----------



## Saints_fan88 (14 January 2010)

Glad they've been found safe and sound


----------



## JS65 (14 January 2010)

There seem to be a lot of "stolen horses" lately that have gone through fences, why do people not check boundaries before reporting them stolen?


----------



## lily1 (14 January 2010)

Thank god they have been found I did wonder how 14 ponies could disappear!


----------



## bex1984 (15 January 2010)

Fencing had been cut, they think so that people could play on the frozen lake (eek!). Ponies seem to be fine. Big pats on the back for all those who went out searching!


----------



## Dovorian (16 January 2010)

Regular checks on horses seem all the more important - 8pm through to 2pm following day is quite a long time.  It is always hard to make late night/early morning checks but news like this makes it seem pretty essential.


----------

